# R5 Damaged right out of the box



## steve126a (Aug 14, 2020)

Received my R5 last week and I was so excited to unbox it and take it out for some test shots. Sadly, after taking the camera out of the box I noticed the joystick was stuck at a 45 degree angle upwards. I tried to gently move it back to the center, only to be met with gritty resistance. I also noticed the rubber sheath that covers the bottom of the joystick was rolled up on one side an nearly off the button completely. Once I got the joystick re-centered, it now doesn't want to move at all. 

Disappointed, I called Canon to begin the process of a warranty fix. To add insult to injury, the CS rep told me he can't even start a claim due to their website fiasco.

All other functions seem to work fine and I can get around not having the joystick available in the meantime. But as a former 5D3/7D2 owner, that joystick is muscle memory to me.

Hopefully I can get the camera in and back before mid-September when I have some shoots booked that I would like to use the camera for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2020)

Shipping Damage?? Shippers can do amazing things to a camera.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 14, 2020)

steve126a said:


> Received my R5 last week and I was so excited to unbox it and take it out for some test shots. Sadly, after taking the camera out of the box I noticed the joystick was stuck at a 45 degree angle upwards. I tried to gently move it back to the center, only to be met with gritty resistance. I also noticed the rubber sheath that covers the bottom of the joystick was rolled up on one side an nearly off the button completely. Once I got the joystick re-centered, it now doesn't want to move at all.
> 
> Disappointed, I called Canon to begin the process of a warranty fix. To add insult to injury, the CS rep told me he can't even start a claim due to their website fiasco.
> 
> ...



If it was damaged out of the box, I would exchange at place of purchase.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 14, 2020)

If it’s damaged right out of the box, there should be no repair done, it should just be replaced. Wth....


----------



## john1970 (Aug 14, 2020)

Return it and get a replacement!! Don't bother with a warranty repair.


----------



## steve126a (Aug 15, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> If it was damaged out of the box, I would exchange at place of purchase.


The problem is getting another one. I pre-ordered it through Best Buy. Now they're completely sold out. Who knows when they would even get another one in.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 15, 2020)

steve126a said:


> The problem is getting another one. I pre-ordered it through Best Buy. Now they're completely sold out. Who knows when they would even get another one in.



I think a replacement would still be faster. Go in, return, and have them put in an order for you (they might even be able to locate one and have it shipped to the store).

I would rather wait for the new, then go the service route. Who knows what else could be going on w/ it.

You might even be able to have them get another and do the return when it comes in.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 15, 2020)

That really sucks, sorry this has happened to you. But now, we should see at least one R5 in the refurbished stock. 

Andrew Reid bought a 1DXIII and returned it due to a malfunctioning scroll wheel, hard to believe given that its an EOS-1.


----------

